# Ditched the red dot for an inexpensive halosight.



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Upon ordering some new mags from CDNN for my NEOS they sent me a nice catalog with them. They have alot of nice stuff. I saw an inexpensive halosight for only $50 so I ordered it up. It has 4 different rectiles and was offered in silver or Black. So far I really like it so if your in the market for something like this I recommend it.









tHE SIZE OF THE DOT LOOK HUGE IN THIS PICS BUT IS JUST THE TARGET STYLE RECTILE THAT IT WAS ON.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a good deal to me. Good luck with it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Nice I'll have to look into that. You can also sign up for their newsletter and download their catalog anytime from their site.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Just got the new catalog in the mail last week. Hope the wife doesn't see it.


----------

